# A question about degrees...



## Dazedandconfused (13 Jul 2012)

Hello all, 
I'm an eighteen year old high school graduate looking to attend civilian university in the fall, with the intention of gaining a bachelor's degree so that I can (hopefully!) become an officer within the CF. One thing that I'm confused about, however, is exactly how much my choice of degree will affect my career options within the CF.

For instance, say I wanted to be a pilot. Even though the job doesn't require any specific degree I'm aware of the fact that some degrees are preferred over others (for example, in this instance a degree in aerospace engineering would probably be preferable compared to a degree in forestry). However, let's say that aerospace engineering isn't my strong suit, but I happen to be good at history. If I wanted to become a pilot, would it be better for me to pursue an aerospace engineering degree and get average to mediocre grades, or should I pursue a history degree and get much better grades?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Cui (13 Jul 2012)

Well, a degree isn't really everything they look for when they select candidates for a position. Other factors such as medical, aptitude test, interview, community involvement, etc. will come into play. While having some sort of engineering degree will help you, it's not worth it if you are really bad at it. So go for something that you are interested in, and try your best to get the best marks that you can. 

I'm sure there are pilots who did not have a science/engineering degree and are still flying for the CF. As well, there is a reason why the CF didn't restrict the pilot occupation to holders of science/engineering degrees. So do your best, and I wish you the best of luck.


----------



## dreams to fly (13 Jul 2012)

basically confirming what Cui said,

its impossible to tell you what is best for you. CFRC's have lists of the preferred and acceptable degrees so based on that knowledge and knowing that you must be as competitive as possible in all areas, you must choose. 

One area that it seems you did not mention here though is what might happen if you do not become a pilot? do you want to be stuck with a degree that you do not want?


----------



## 2010newbie (14 Jul 2012)

Why not apply ROTP? It has been my experience that over the last few years the CF generally recruits pilot candidates through ROTP consistently, but DEO is hit and miss. If you are unsuccessful in ROTP then make sure you choose a degree that is acceptable currently and in the future. If you continue to try and apply you can feasibly be granted transfer credits for some of your previous experience depending if you are accepted to RMC or Civy U. Which would ultimately shorten your subsidized time and training time.


----------

